# TOTALLY irritated!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I own a goat farm, along with my 18 muscovey and 18ish chickens that are all free ranged.

We lease our land and our land over looks a lake. The landlord decided that he wanted to have the trees "topped" - ok no biggie. We explain that they actually need to be removed or they will cause the same issues year after year. So he sends an email and says that they are coming out to do a bid on the tree removal. ok no problem. We told the landlord that the dogs would be out in their pen and what not so no biggie - they come out, do the bid, turn it into the landlord, he ok's it and sets up for today for them to start.

Well today, we are driving to town and we pass an arborist truck - followed by another "work truck" with a chocolate lab in the bed of the truck with its head out the side .... WHAT... so I have been a ball of panic and my neighbor emailed me this morning that she would go up and check on everyone.

At 3:00 pm (6 hours after she said she would go up) she emails me that the dog is in the cab of the truck. I call her to ask what time she went up to the house and she said about 2:00 ish and that is was a small dog - like a poodle in the truck ... so where the heck is the LAB??? Oh yah - must be running loose with them over the hill cutting the trees - or better yet - BREEDING my puppy that is in heat or crapping all over my yard .... GAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


I am so upset.... and I can't go home because we live in the country and NEVER lock our doors - well hubby decided to lock all the doors and close all blinds/windows because people we didn't know were going to be on the property and he has the only key to the house! Not to mention the landlord is there from New Jersey (we live in Idaho) and didn't make them get the dogs off of the property ---- gah, I need a beer! LOL!

So go home - inspect the Dogue de Bordeaux to make sure she wasn't bred, count ducks and chickens, pray that my goats were not harrassed all day and completely terrified and that my calf didn't twist a gut from running from the dogs ---- and find the poop that their dogs left in my yard (our dogs do not run loose to potty).

Sorry - had to rant.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow thats totally irresponsible ownership - im sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

man.... what an ordeal..... I would be PO'ed too....that just isn't right....I am so sorry.... they did that..... praying.... that all... is OK..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

I would call the owner of the company and also the BBB. Then clean up the mess after taking pictures and send them a bill for the clean up like a pooper scooper would. Their dogs could have parasites and possibly passed it on to yours!!! (on top of any livestock issues)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

we got home tonight and NONE of the animals would come to the fence line (myotonics and the calf). It makes me so unhappy - but all the ducks are accounted for - hard to count the chickens as I don't know exactly who I have and it is raining a bit so they are out looking for bugs .... so I will look again in the morning.

I must say - I am so thankful that I am not getting "bashed" on this board - I posted on another and although there were a few nice responses - most were just RUDE and pinning it on me and that I should be more responsible by locking my dogs up and blah blah - so THANK YOU for seeing what my issue really is - that people are rude to bring there animals uninvited to a farm!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh I would be totally frustrated! All my animals seem to come around with a little grain. Give them a treat and they'll forget all about the stressful day. lol  Poor goaties...and calf...and chickens....and ducks! Glad they are all physically ok!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Allison, the more I see of situations like this the more it reinforces my thoughts of why I live in the bush. For the most part we live a pretty quite undisturbed life. This summer however we did have a couple of older fellows ride into our place on 4-wheelers carrying a very tiny little poodle on ones lap. I have 4 dogs that run free (never wander) and 2 of them are 85 and 90 lb. boys. They are bush dogs and have little socialization although friendly for the most part. Well, these guys drive into our yard and my 4 dogs run out to them barking and acting like typical pack dogs guarding their territory and the guys stayed on their 4-wheelers until I got to within speaking distance. (above all the barking) The guy with the poodle says...."it should be okay to put her (the poodle) down now with your dogs?" I couldn't believe my ears......I told them definately not, they wouldn't know her from a rabbit or groundhog. People!!!!! I guess sometimes you just have to grin and bare it. grrrrrrr.........


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh no. That is YOUR property adn you can do what you want on YOUR property.

Someone else came to YOUR property, so they need to follow your rules. How dare anyone say that you are the irresponsible one. 

I am glad that everyone is ok. I too would be calling the company and raising some cane. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh no. That is YOUR property adn you can do what you want on YOUR property.
> 
> Someone else came to YOUR property, so they need to follow your rules. How dare anyone say that you are the irresponsible one.
> 
> I am glad that everyone is ok. I too would be calling the company and raising some cane. :hug:


 I agree...that's your property.... :wink:

Allison... you are respected here and we will stand by you ...when you are being wronged...... :grouphug: :hi5:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

You know Allison anyone that would disagree with you & why you were upset is just a freakin idiot & don't pay attention to a single thing they say. It's just ignorance run amok.

I have a farm rule that any visiting dog must be on a leash and in the direct presence of their owner. Anyone that won't cooperate can go back where they came from. Anyone that thinks they can get away with it when I'm not there usually ends up putting their dog back in the car quickly after Athena comes out of the barn. She sees a dog that doesn't belong there and she gets just plain scary fierce! She gives the owner a greeting to indicate "your dog is a snack and I'll save you for dinner" 

I'm thinking of extending the "leash law" to visiting children too.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

What does your lease say about access by the landlord for maintenance etc?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Here, here, MissMM....... I totally agree, extend that leash law to visiting children. Sometimes they are worse than dogs......


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

MissMM said:


> You know Allison anyone that would disagree with you & why you were upset is just a freakin idiot & don't pay attention to a single thing they say. It's just ignorance run amok.


This. Don't worry about what "other" people have to say. There's a reason I'm a part of quite a few forums but really only post on THIS one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow....first off, I'd be more than just "irritated", I'd be totally PO'd! :veryangry: 

Crap like that ticks me off....even if you don't "own" the property you do make a payment every month to be able to consider it yours and the guys that were there by request of the property owner should have very well realized that leaving their dogs to run on your property was totally in the wrong....I'm glad that there were no critter losses and if there had been I definately would have had to hunt them down and disposed of the carcasses on their property and handed them a bill for the losses. And had your pup been violated I definately would have also given them the vet bill :angry: 


Also want to say on behalf of TGS administrator and mods....Thank you for feeling as you do about us :hug:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone. And whether you own or lease the property everything within that property is YOURS. If visitors or even the landlord put items in jeopardy through their own carelessness or thoughtlessness that should be addressed.

When you have the opportunity (and calm) I would address with landlord. That they should remind any one coming to the property that there are animals of all kinds and that care should be taken. Dogs should not be brought to the property.

On a side note but related I have been thinking about having a sign made to put at the end of the driveway regarding strangers coming up to the house. I can't quite figure out what it should say but short and to the point but polite enough for my mother to drive past (LOL).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

"Property under Protection by Smith and Wesson" :wink:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmmmm - that would require getting a Smith & Wesson! LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to be nice until a surveyor crew just ignored my no trespass signs then gave me a hard time about they had to do their job. I just went in the house called the sheriff dept and had them come out and issue a citation .... bet they will call next time. Years ago i would have said "oh OK go ahead" so you have every right to be concerned and angry ...call the tree service and complain and don't worry what anyone thinks!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

People are just rude. And non goat people don't have a clue about goats. My (now) wether, Romeo has a NICE set of horns. We had some folks come out to repair the roof and one guy would taunt Romeo and try to get him to head butt.(Romeo was in the fence) Romeo has never been allowed to play that game with me. He looks at me flicks his tail and ears and walks away. The dope kept on and on stamping and snorting like a bull. I told him to quit. He looked at me like I was a witch. I told him I don't bother your family, don't bother mine.

I shoot loose dogs. They get a warning with the pellet rifle then they get the 22 and a shovel. A dog came up to our new property while we were pounding in posts and I ran it off. The guy that is working for us ran over to it and called it over saying I was being mean. I told him to take it home if he wanted it but if it came back the next day, I was bringing my rifle. No one claimed the dog and it disappeared.....(not me) :shrug: 

Keep your herd safe and don't worry about the what some half whit says.

Gina :hug:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

The majority of the problem is most people just don't understand the danger involved in having a dog 'visit' a farm that has animals, whether it be goats, horses, chickens (mine has all kinds). Unless you have a breed of dog that has specific instincts to protect the critters, the instincts in most other dog breeds will naturally cause them to 'chase' the critter even if only in play. How many people know that a goat can actually die of panic when being chased to death by a dog? I've tried explaining this to clueless relatives and one even had the nerve to say 'so, it's just a goat.' Or how about a horse in total panic from being chased by a dog - it plows through its fencing to get away - and collides with a car on the highway?

In regards to signage, I have tried many. I now have one sign at all entrances to the property for "no trespassing' and another simple sign that says "livestock guardian dog on duty - beware of her owner' with a picture of a rifle at the bottom. That twist seems to get people to think a lttle bit.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I got home to find the dogs on my property and my dogs going crazy in the house ... And the landlord sitting there. Started counting birds and the landlord introduces me to the owner of the company .... Who procedes to tell me his little dog chased the hell out of my chickens so if any die in the next few days let him know - WTH!!!!!  Then I ask him - Where is ur lab ... He looks at me puzzled like how did I know. He says in the truck. Asked why he was letting them run loose and was he ever by my dogs yesterday. He says No. I tell him that my dog is in heat - he says ohhh HE was never over there. I said is HE cut - NOPE! Told him there is going to be a huge issue if she was bred!  He has the odacity to say what - my dog is not good enough .... I have a European Dogue de Bordeaux from Europe and I don't want it bred to your crap bred lab that is not even a true block lab!!!! I was livid!  The landlord just stood there like what just happened.

I called my husband LIVID - he is calling them and telling them they will be paying for a vet visit just in case since the male was running loose and if any ducks or chickens even seem stresed, they are buying new ones because we are loosing eggs now and if they show up with them tomorrow they will be leaving immediately!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS wow Allison I am so so so sorry!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Allison.....I so get your frustration! I just plainly do not like people coming on to our property un-announced and especially with other animals or little kids! I know I sound mean, but my animals are not use to small children. We have some so-called friends with 5 kids.....and when they come out they can totally stress my goats, plus I don't want them in my goats area or barn with their boots/shoes on that they wear on their farm......they do not take the best care of their animals. I so dread seeing their truck coming up my lane, hubby always says "now be nice!".......I say to him "then keep those kids away from my goats!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Call the local BBB and do a complaint big time!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.... not fair.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby called last night and had a conversation with the owner who seemed a little less than kosher in the beginning - but hubby made it known that the dogs are NOT to be on the property today (last day). But they showed up at 7am on a saturday and of course - our dogs going crazy - so much for sleeping in!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry you couldn't sleep in :doh: :help: ....so annoying.......... but at least it is the last day........  :hug:


----------

